# Hanna Gun Show



## rdabpenman (Jul 21, 2014)

These were great sellers this past weekend.
Used an actual 30-06 casing and an actual 30 cal projectile for the nib.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07622Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC08024Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC08027Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC08028Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Good looking pen there Les.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 21, 2014)

That bolt actions is sweet. Cross refill or Parker style?


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 21, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> That bolt actions is sweet. Cross refill or Parker style?



Barry,
Can be either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 21, 2014)

Great pen! Can you go into a little more detail about how you make something like that.
Where would you get the casing and is the nib a real bullet? I know dumb questions from an eastern dude.
John


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 21, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Great pen! Can you go into a little more detail about how you make something like that.
> Where would you get the casing and is the nib a real bullet? I know dumb questions from an eastern dude.
> John



John,
I get the casings either at gun shows or munition dealers.
Yes, the nib is a real 30 cal bullet.

Les


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07398.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

